# Resigning in Probation Period



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Good Morning,

Looking for some advice, I'm considering resigning from my current position that I have been in for four months as the job isn't what I thought it would be/advised it would be, however, before making a final decision I had some concerns in relation to allowances. In order to obtain a rental property here I was provided with a housing advance from my company, this is essentially deducted from my salary each month on a pro-rata basis. In addition to this my furniture was paid. 

Where would I stand in terms of paying this back if I left, would I have to? I'm assuming so. I do not want to leave on bad terms and want to leave the correct way hopefully in to another role still in the country. 

Grateful for any considerations

Many thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Expat5928 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Looking for some advice, I'm considering resigning from my current position that I have been in for four months as the job isn't what I thought it would be/advised it would be, however, before making a final decision I had some concerns in relation to allowances. In order to obtain a rental property here I was provided with a housing advance from my company, this is essentially deducted from my salary each month on a pro-rata basis. In addition to this my furniture was paid.
> 
> ...


How much of a housing allowance was advanced - I'm guessing a full year, in which case should you leave they would want it all back in one shot. You being the tenant would then be responsible for getting the pre-paid rent back from the landlord should you terminate the rental agreement.

For the furniture, from personal experience the refunding rules of my employer were...


Before 12 months - TOTAL REPAYMENT
Between 12 to 24 months - 50% Refund
After 24 months - 0% refund

I would expect your current employer to think similarly.


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you. 

My contract does state you may be requested to repay back on a pro-rata basis. Which is only fair, I'm just trying to work out whether a new company would pay it for me or to me for the housing and I could use that or whether I would need to get a loan prior to resigning to pay it off and then advance it from my new employer. 

It is a shame but it's not what I want to do at all.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Expat5928 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My contract does state you may be requested to repay back on a pro-rata basis. Which is only fair, I'm just trying to work out whether a new company would pay it for me or to me for the housing and I could use that or whether I would need to get a loan prior to resigning to pay it off and then advance it from my new employer.
> 
> It is a shame but it's not what I want to do at all.


One of the requirements of the MoL when terminating a visa with one company is for you to have to sign a declaration that all dues have been paid to you, this would also be a requirement in reverse, the company terminating your visa would not want to do so until all financial arrangements have been cleared.

So it's most likely that you would need to come up with an arrangement, whether by your hand or by an advance from a new employer, to settle these.

I am a little surprised that you got a housing loan whilst on your probation, a lot of companies would only do that once the probation period has been completed and the employee becomes a fully fledged contracted employee.


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes they do I was slightly nervous on taking it but otherwise it would be a loan through the bank. I still want to stay in my villa etx. 

I guess I would be in the same situation each time unless you times leaving a role with the end of your lease. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Is it difficult to change jobs or can it be a smooth process? Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Best advice is probably to stick it for a year, you might be lucky but mostly things get messy if you bail and owe the company money you can't pay back - unless you have 3-4 months bank statements and can take a loan to return the year's rent money and repay the furniture allowance immediately.

But loans without a guaranteed new job is another risky way to do things..


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks. 

I will see what the new employer would say they may not pay it off and if not then will stick it out!


----------

